# RFID tags for theft deterrence



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I think Cali would find they suddenly would have a shortage of pollinators willing to truck bees into the state if they passed such a law. There was a huge push to institute a NLIS several years ago in the USA and it was met with such opposition the law died. Beekeepers are a special sort who generally would not like Big Brother telling them what to do. They are minimally complaint with hive registration laws as it is... Try and tell them they have to microchip their hives? That is a laugh. 

0.15 per unit isn't going to pay for enforcement. Where is the money to seize and store non-compliant beehives going to come from? And it will not deter a thief. Europe has a huge problem with hive thefts even with chip tracking... thieves simply shake out the hives and leave them behind, install the bees in new hives and chip them with their own IDs


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Yup, I know all about "rugged individualism". You are saying these pioneer types are going to walk away from a $175 check cause they can't stand the idea of spending 0.15 cents. I didn't think so.

I would guess a burn pile of 200 hive bodies in March might attract some attention. Deterrence by raising the cost and complications in theft works to reduce its incidence.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

And as soon as we accept the need for one behind our own ears it will be better!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What is the point of requiring the beekeepers to do this? It might make sense for the state to look for them and a standard to be set, but if someone doesn't want to spend the money, why punish the honest people who don't want to?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

That argumentative fallacy, "reductio ad absurdum". Has licensing your Ford resulted in black helicopters and "one world government". Didn't think so. Has the rabies tag on your Queensland Heeler generated legions of Jack-booted thugs. Not, in any but the most fevered imagination.

Collective action to end hive theft is a common good. Freedom from the threat of rabies due to domestic dog bites pays social dividends daily. Governments exist to facilitate collective action. We formed a constitutional government at the founding of the republic, we did not opt for an anarchic "state of nature".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My horses are all chipped. No one passed a law requiring it. The slaughter houses (which have all been shut down now) would check for chips and stolen horses could be recovered, which is a good thing. It did not require a law that said they had to be chipped but it did require a law that the slaughter houses had to check for the chips.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I chipped my dogs several years ago because I had one with epilepsy who would have seizures and loose track of where he was and I figured if anybody turned him into a vet they would scan him. Well we went on vacation over the Christmas holiday one year and he vanished. I started to get worried and contacted the local dog warden who informed me he had picked up the dog out front of my in-laws place where we were staying... he saw it in their yard and knew they didn't have a dog so he took it to the local vet who served as a holding area for stray dogs. I called the vet, but it was after hrs on a holiday weekend. If they gave him a bowl of food and left him for the weekend he would be dead by Monday without his meds. So we called their 24 hr hotline and they got a message through to the vet. The vet said they didn't even scan him because they never run across chipped dogs.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

JW. I have been working on this for a while. Myself and old Roland have been beating some ideas back and forth for some time. For the past year I have imbedded chips in boxes, frames, and a few other items to field test them. 

Lots involved in making sure the chips are secure, will give a long life and are placed in a manner which will facilitate possible uses like auto truck loading capabilities for pallets. 

You will get different read ranges on the same antennas depending on where you embed the chips and what material you cover them with. I have tested two part epoxy, silicon. polys, and you name it. 

With passive chips I have read ranges off the front of boxes up to 30 feet but 10-12 is a more realistic number. Strangely enough a chip embedded in the back side of a supper full of honey will often read prior one in the inside of the front. I have been able to get constant reads on the front side of a box on the back side of a pallet when reading through a full super of honey. I think this is necessary for anyone who is going to keep track of equipment going on and off of trucks en mass. 

One of the big challenges I have is that I think it is also necessary to have a good visual readable marking system to be used on the exterior of the boxes in conjunction with the rfid inside. Getting supper long lasting tags with either barcarole, data matrix, and or human readable numbers that will last 40 years is quite expensive. I have 500 new super sitting here waiting for their chips but i am holding off until I have the outside of the box squared up also.

We already have a printer encoder for the chips as well as a GPS enabled handheld rfid scanner. If anyone wants to go in with me on a laser marking system so i can make stainless steel tags for the outside at a reasonable price per tag (under $3 each) send me a PM. Here is my dream version of on demand do it yourself tag making system. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCL2G_V1uOA )

As each chip can be locked down under password with a unique ID the next step in this whole thing will be getting a system where robotic UAV's could overfly massive field of almonds looking for stolen equipment. When someone offer this as a subscription service ( although very expensive) the use in theft deterrence is almost solely based on the fact that once found the ID of a box, frame, lid, or pallet is irrefutable.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

JWChesnut said:


> Yup, I know all about "rugged individualism". You are saying these pioneer types are going to walk away from a $175 check cause they can't stand the idea of spending 0.15 cents. I didn't think so.
> 
> I would guess a burn pile of 200 hive bodies in March might attract some attention. Deterrence by raising the cost and complications in theft works to reduce its incidence.


Why burn them? You leave them empty in the field it could be a week or more before a crew comes around to check on them... and then they may just drive by and look and see the hives are still there... By the time the owner realized CCD struck their yard the thief can have his newly populated and chipped hives back on the east coast.

You are way underestimating the cost of this. For it to work as a deterrent to theft the state would have to inspect and scan every load of bees rolling out of California. That means personnel and/or scanning equipment on the ground on every road 24 hrs a day. It will require a database and personnel to maintain and update that database regularly. It would require law enforcement officers on the ready to mobilize and seize suspect loads..... The cost isn't going to be 15 cents... it is going to be billions of dollars that the tax payer isn't going to agree to pay in order to keep a handful of out of state beekeepers from getting their hives stolen.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

bluegrass said:


> The cost isn't going to be 15 cents... it is going to be billions of dollars


Billions? Automated, completely unattended RFID readers exist on every Walmart warehouse roller line. Trucks are already bar-code scanned, in case you have failed to notice.

The thing about deterrence is as soon as the likelihood of apprehension rises marginally, the smart thief exits. The universe of crooked, bent beekeepers with access to skidsteers and the wherewithal to support a flatbed is not so big. Those folks are smart enough to run a biz, and also smart enough to realize when the gig is up. That means that even moderate levels of sub-sampling would be enough to end the all too easy load-some-pallets-and-repaint-in-a-barn thievery.

Honey-4, thanks for the progress update. I don't want to serve as a lightning rod for the "I'm scared of the black helicopters" crowd, so I will sign off the thread to avoid the political morass. Suffice to say collective action, whether voluntary, motivated by enlightened self-interest, or mandated is sometimes necessary for civil progress. Your championing of a simple, non-powered system of remote ownership marking may be the catalyst necessary for the retrogrades to accept its need.

No animal can leave my county shelter without a chip. They are nearly universal. Too bad Connecticut has not moved forward.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

bluegrass said:


> . The vet said they didn't even scan him because they never run across chipped dogs.


Chipping pets and horses is very common if not the norm where I live...and at international vet conferences most would consider it the norm. In our area not checking for a chip would be considered negligence.
Also for those who have pets those that distribute Rabies vaccines to veterinarians supply rabies tags to be given out when a pet is vaccinated.These tags have a qr code that can be read by cell phones etc. the owner sets up the info..contact info, med info etc and this can be changed as circumstances change.
Nothing to do with bees...simply a pet owners FYI.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Walmart is a business that looks at the bottom line. If you get a bureaucracy like the federal gov, or especially the California gov, they can take a cheap idea and drive up the cost by 1000x. 

I think it's a brilliant idea, and well thought out. Here's the way I would encourage enforcement: We as beekeepers, especially the commercial ones, agree to only provide bees to growers that check RFID. It's a voluntary program. So, the grower that verifies he checks gets first dibs on getting bees. The grower that doesn't, either works with the thieves, or plays a gamble that there will be a surplus of pollinator providers that will be desperate to give him bees even if he doesn't check. 

Since it doesn't sound like they have a surplus of pollinators, the latter issue doesn't seem likely. Beekeepers in effect then blackball the growers. That'll put the fear of God into em. They won't risk it.

Now, there will be some that check, but I doubt they'll refuse a truckload of bees on their doorstep at the peak of pollinating season. However, there is the flip side. If you show up, and your bees aren't registered, then I as a grower may not feel I need to give you full price, as you may be trying to service my fields with stolen bees. 

Just a thought.

Rob.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

JWChesnut said:


> Billions? Automated, completely unattended RFID readers exist on every Walmart warehouse roller line. Trucks are already bar-code scanned, in case you have failed to notice.
> 
> The thing about deterrence is as soon as the likelihood of apprehension rises marginally, the smart thief exits. The universe of crooked, bent beekeepers with access to skidsteers and the wherewithal to support a flatbed is not so big. Those folks are smart enough to run a biz, and also smart enough to realize when the gig is up. That means that even moderate levels of sub-sampling would be enough to end the all too easy load-some-pallets-and-repaint-in-a-barn thievery.


So how exactly is your un-maned RFID reader going to prevent the truckload of stolen hives that just passed through it from rolling across state lines and into Nevada?

Look up what walmart posts as it's losses due to theft each year and then come back and explain how the risk of getting caught scares off smart thieves... I would think it is the opposite..... I doubt that the art heist of the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum was pulled off by not so smart thieves. The chips might scare off the crime of opportunity type, but the career criminal type will simply find away to block or disable the chips and remark the hives with their own.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As honey-4-all stated, this RFID tag project is not as easy as you would think. I can not get any service out of any of the vendors I have contacted. The Tag manufacturer "SAID" he shipped me some samples. Ha!!!!. The reader people are friends of Ian's(not literally), eh, and will not return my calls either. The word must be out that us beekeepers are CHEAP.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> So how exactly is your un-maned RFID reader going to prevent the truckload of stolen hives that just passed through it from rolling across state lines and into Nevada?


Only a fool would say that any solution to a problem is the only full and complete solution. Would be like me saying back in 85 I got the bee gig down and there are no problems that I can't whip ( my friend the varroa tossed that one out the window didn't it? ) 

Rfid chips could be imbedded to be scanned by a portal ( gate entrance) tied to a cell system to notify you of an "escape." Would help but would not not a perfect solution. 

My goals with rfid are more strongly tied to data collection and aggregation than theft deterrence. Although it is true that if a tagged item was stolen it could be more easily be verified as being the property of the owner if a rfid chip was embedded. Some of the User Id sections of the tags now are able to hold over 500 bits. That is a lot of unique numbers one could assign. 

To remedy the cross the border tracking one would need to utilize an item like we use now similar to the Spot Trac of which I have posted previously... Right now we have one of our package hauling trailers getting retrofitted at a shop in a town known for a pretty high crime rate. Before he hauled it down there my son took the tracker and imbedded it in one of the Air conditioners on the roof. Each night I get a text with the GPS position and will be notified if ANYONE moves it. Once that happens I can track it every 5 minutes. If some nut tries to drive off with the trailer he is going to hope fairly soon that the cops find his sorry bum before I do. Same thing can be done with hives..... 

As for a person who snagged a box removing the chips I would have to agree that that is possible. Unfortunately for the 5 finger clowns it would take them a lot of effort which would reduce the box to a pile of sawdust if they were dead set on accomplishing the goal of destroying the chips. In my case I am planning on putting 4 each of some $0.15 chips in each supper for a bunch of reasons beyond theft deterrence. Taking four of them out of commission would be more work than buying new boxes.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

With a million hives moving out of California each spring is would take a significant system to handle the database. You would have to have tracking linked to a computer network that would register all the codes as they moved in and out the state. With each truck having 200 to 400 (max load I don't know???) hives on it those scanners have to process quite a bit of data very fast. This is not the hard part, but beyond most the current scanners I have messed with in the field. 

Then you have *Honey-4-All* with 4 chips in each box adding additional data logging to the system. Can it be done? Yes it can. But what stopped the USDA from adopting this for cattle to track mad cow disease is the cost of this tracking system, the programing, and reluctance to use it by the farmers. Data would have to be processed hourly into a central computer or at least daily. Tags numbers linked to ownership and linked to what is in the state currently and what can be hauled out.

If you don't have a fast acting central database housing all of this data and capable of processing it quickly, the system is worthless. And yes it is possible to build it, but remember, a state/federal agency is going to be putting it together and therefore the track record has shown it will not be efficient or friendly to users. Sorry that is from someone that works with them regularly. 

If you don't, someone could easily super glue 400 chips to a bee netting, drive in load up hive and drive out with the hives covered by the netting, and bingo you pass. Unload move to next major route through the border and steal another load. 

Even if they track them in and out, a contract hauler could be paid legally to haul out stolen hives to just across the line and then those boxes emptied and left in the desert. 

The idea would not stop it, just deter it and make thieves think more. Have seen new heavy equipment with factory tracking devices stolen and those items disabled before the equipment could be located. And most major equipment builders have serial numbers on everything, so if that machine ever appears at a dealership for work, it will appear as stolen on their computers the instant they scan or run a code. Yet this stuff is stolen left and right.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I think on a personal business level electronic scanning isn't a bad idea if somebody wants to invest the money.

On a mandated level I think it would be costly and a nightmare and mandating in order to curb theft is just ludicrous. 

It would be like CTs new Gun bans where owners could register what they currently owned at the time the law passed. If caught with an unregistered gun you are a felon. They put a deadline for registration of Jan 1 2014 and estimated that there were 150 k such guns in the state. Jan 1st rolled around and only about 1% of their estimate was registered... They dedicated absolutely no funds to enforcement. Now they are stuck because they created over 100 K felons and they don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not advocating the gvt have rfid scanners at every port of call. If the theft rate increased dramatically then that might be in order but not at this point. 

Regarding the thought that: "someone could easily super glue 400 chips to a bee netting, drive in load up hive and drive out with the hives covered by the netting, and bingo you pass. Unload move to next major route through the border and steal another load." I think you fail to have the concept of how they work.

Just because you add another layer of chips does not preclude the layer below from activating and sending out its "ID" also. One would have to disable ( destroy) the functionality of every chip on the load and then reapply new ones. That is not as easy as it seems. Possible yes but it would be my goal to have the discounters look towards an easier target with less implied risk associated or get the probability of getting caught so high that very few would try.

If we could get to the point where the reacquisition rate of stolen equipment was only 10% of the rate at which the secret service snags fence jumpers at the white house in DC then the nuts thinking about trying and actually doing hive theft would be very few!!!!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> I am not advocating the gvt have rfid scanners at every port of call. If the theft rate increased dramatically then that might be in order but not at this point.
> 
> Regarding the thought that: "someone could easily super glue 400 chips to a bee netting, drive in load up hive and drive out with the hives covered by the netting, and bingo you pass. Unload move to next major route through the border and steal another load." I think you fail to have the concept of how they work.
> 
> Just because you add another layer of chips does not preclude the layer below from activating and sending out its "ID" also.


Right; but then you have a mess of data to sort through and need to figure out which data is fake and which is the real deal. A quick search of how to deactivate RFID tags results in over 11000 hits and at the top of the list... Step by step instructions: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-blockkill-RFID-chips/

A thief could simply modify one of the products that a retail store uses to deactivate their security chips and maybe even bobcat mount it so when they pull up under a pallet it toasts every chip on that pallet. They would not even need to know where the chip is embedded.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

"Step by step instructions"

Pretty funny... is this Beesource or the comedy hour... I'm glad you are going to be the first to implement your suggested easy steps to defeat a semi load of hives with rfid chips. 

1. Create a Faraday cage by wrapping the whole semi with aluminum foil.

2. Put the semi through the world biggest microwave to fry the chips.... 

Is your suggestion a joke or was the toke on the end of the bong overly good last night.

:scratch:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> "Step by step instructions"
> 
> Pretty funny... is this Beesource or the comedy hour... I'm glad you are going to be the first to implement your suggested easy steps to defeat a semi load of hives with rfid chips.
> 
> ...


OK, bookmarking this as my early frontrunner for funniest post of 2014. This is assuming it survives Barry's big eraser which is doubtful at best.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

RFID chips are "radio" activated devices by definition. That means if you intentionally want to block reading the device, simply broadcast "noise" on the frequencies those RFID chips use to communicate with their reader device. 

That is the same concept that cell phone blocking systems use. Of course, the FCC doesn't allow just anyone to legally broadcast on those frequencies in such a manner, but if you are systematically stealing semi loads of bees, why worry about the FCC?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If the drought continues California isn't going to have a bee theft problem anyway... Some farmers are talking about pruning back their trees and sacrificing the crop. http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...t-seen-spreading-from-fires-to-food-cost.html

I wonder what rental rates would drop to if California was largely out of the equation?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It seems that RFID technology is more suited to inventory control than it is to preventing theft. Shouldn't a proper system be one in which the beekeeper is immediately notified when a pallet moves, and then be tracked via GPS until it's recovered?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

barry digman said:


> it seems that rfid technology is more suited to inventory control than it is to preventing theft. Shouldn't a proper system be one in which the beekeeper is immediately notified when a pallet moves, and then be tracked via gps until it's recovered?



B-i-n-g-o


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> B-i-n-g-o


If you agree it is a lousy theft deterrent why are you arguing with me about it? Please go back and see the title of this thread 

As I suggested before a retail type RFID tag zapper can be had for a few hundred dollars... With a little work the signal it puts out can be amplified to give it a 4 ft range and then it gets bolted to the pallet forks on a swinger or bobcat. When the thief lifts a pallet of tagged hives the frequency from the tag zapper toasts the circuits in all the tags on that pallet and the "new owner" can re-tag with whatever they want. 

No need for a large microwave or truck size roll of aluminum foil.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> If the drought continues California isn't going to have a bee theft problem anyway... Some farmers are talking about pruning back their trees and sacrificing the crop. http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...t-seen-spreading-from-fires-to-food-cost.html
> 
> I wonder what rental rates would drop to if California was largely out of the equation?


Drought........ What stinkin drought? 

http://www.marinij.com/marinnews/ci_25104176/mt-tam-gets-21-inches-rain-three-marin 

Even that much rain couldn't block a good rfid Tag

Although it is still serious I am thankful for those of us got dumped on over the past weekend as should anyone hoping to get queens out of Nor Cal in 2014. We have yards in the shadows of the Mountain that received over 20 inches. Don't think a single one of our yards received less than 4 inches... Means we are up to 25% plus of our seasonal averages. Not great but a fantastic start. Better than a semi load of free rfid tags...............


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Regarding the thought that: "someone could easily super glue 400 chips to a bee netting, drive in load up hive and drive out with the hives covered by the netting, and bingo you pass. Unload move to next major route through the border and steal another load." I think you fail to have the concept of how they work.
> 
> Just because you add another layer of chips does not preclude the layer below from activating and sending out its "ID" also. One would have to disable ( destroy) the functionality of every chip on the load and then reapply new ones.
> 
> If we could get to the point where the reacquisition rate of stolen equipment was only 10% of the rate at which the secret service snags fence jumpers at the white house in DC then the nuts thinking about trying and actually doing hive theft would be very few!!!!


I was thinking thieves would be swapping the frames into new supers. Then hauling them out. Old frames left abandoned somewhere.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

A friend of mine had 7 of his hives stolen from an isolated yard a while back. The thief took the frames with comb and honey, the top and inner covers and the bottom board. Leaving the 4 sided box with his name painted on it.
We looked into putting RFID nail tags into the boxes and that is a viable proceedure and not very expensive. The frames could also be tagged. The hand held readers aare coming down in price and going up in function ablility.
The problem we ran into is how do you locate a stolen box?
In Florida we have agriculture inspectors that are required to visit every avairy in the State. They are the people that inspect bee hives and chase cattle rustlers. So we approached them with the idea that the bee clubs would buy the handheld readers and give them to the inspectors. The inspector could scan the boxes as he made his normal rounds and upload the information the the State House every evening. A computer program could check the scanned codes against a data base os stolen boxes and alert the proper dept the next day. We approached the State with the idea and they did not even bother to respond.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

jredburn said:


> In Florida we have agriculture inspectors that are required to visit every avairy in the State. .


Do they find many beehives in Aviaries?


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

A car wash of mine was once regularly robbed (he/she stole my cameras or cut the wiring). The cops would come and fingerprint the place and offer me moral support but were unable to stop the robber. I sat around that wash, and in it with a shotgun often and long. No luck.
Finally I purchased a system installed and maintained by a security firm. ADT. Movement detectors and cameras. $300, 150 to install. 32 dollars per month, ADT would call me and the cops when they saw something or movement of the roof or selected equipment. Things stopped happening. Since then I have sold the CW.

There exists simple, effective detection systems now, far from every item being tagged but enough to protect your boxes. Has been some time since I used this system. If you want fool proof, forget about it. If you can live with a reasonably secure system I think it is possible.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

bluegrass said:


> Do they find many beehives in Aviaries?


Good eye.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The thing with commercial hive thefts that often gets over looked is that we are not talking about small time crime of opportunity types. A truck load of bees is 100s of thousands of dollars in insurance value. When it is done intentionally it is usually done by career criminal type operations or a rival beekeeper. These guys no the value, they have the equipment to get it done and they know the industry. An amateur could not successfully pull it off.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It seems worth the effort to brainstorm solutions to hive theft. It could result in someone developing a cost effective system. At the very least it's good mental exercise for the tail end of winter. 

I'm thinking of a decoy hive mounted on a pallet with regular hives. The decoy is armed with simple alarm and tracking systems. An alarm could trigger when the cover is pulled off, or when the individual hive or the entire pallet is moved intact. GPS tracking is pretty simple to install and monitor, and there's plenty of room in an empty deep for batteries and alarms and such.

There doesn't seem to be a system to protect hundreds of individual hives at this point, but plunking one or more decoys into a yard of several hundred might provide the protection one needs. I have a couple of properties with alarm systems and signs, and I always wonder if thieves avoid those because of the signs, which are from a national company and which seem to be understood by the bad boys to be real. 

Thieves always gravitate to the weakest, and avoid situations with obvious risk. If there were an established system with signage that put potential thieves on notice that the hives were protected they're going to head on down the road to find an unprotected yard. 

Anyway, just thinking out loud while the wind blows...


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

Barry, can I have the pattent on the bee decoys to put on your box so as it looks real?:


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I don't think a patent would be worth much, Red. All the stuff you'd need is already on the shelf. All you have to do is attach it to the inside of the box.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't looked lately at a Mann Lake catalog, but they used to have a dummy frame that had a gps in it didn't they?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know how many other States do the same, but under CT's Freedom of Information Act the State posts on the Ag website the locations of every registered hive in the State and the owners information. I was approached last winter by the State Inspector about registering my hives. I asked when the location information would be taken off of the web site so my hives don't get stolen and he said it wouldn't. I replied that in that case, I didn't own any beehives. He said it didn't occur to him before that making the information public puts the hives at risk for theft, but given the law he wasn't sure he could do anything about it.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Bluegrass... You have discovered another one of those unforeseen consequences to another "well intentioned" law. Its the reason why every law implemented should be revisited every 3-5 years to get a little hindsight in the front window.... Now that your state has taken away the right to defend those hives good luck!!! (speaking of laws with unintended consequences)

Feel-gooders and do-gooders in the law making business are the worst possible combinations a place can get.... Don't be surprised if he comes back with a fine and a summons for providing false information to a law enforcement officer once the drones fly over your place..... 

Camobox colors with infrared heat seeking eliminating paint additives will be all the rage in a few years if this keeps up. 

Whats worse? The thief who bypasses your rfid chips or the goobercrat whose allowed by law to sneak around your yard looking for unregistered bees?


----------

